# ADOPTED-Golden Retriever free to good home in the New Orleans area.



## Jingers mom

I brought my three dogs to the vet today and one of the techs asked me if I knew anyone that might want to adopt Dusty.
Dusty is a two years old, AKC registered intact male, friendly, and well trained. The man that owns Dusty works too many hours and he feels its unfair to Dusty. 

I do not have a photo of Dusty but the vet tech says he's beautiful.

Please private. Message me if interested. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

*Golden Retriever free to good home in the New Orleans area.*

Wow, too bad he's so far away...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

Maybe somebody is willing to help with transport from the Louisiana area..........to Michigan...........


----------



## MikaTallulah

It has happened before where GRF members came together for a transport!


----------



## Nairb

That dog will have a new home in no time, if he doesn't already.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

That's a long way. Would that really be able to be arranged? How does that work? Would I pay for gas, etc? I would love to give this boy a home.


----------



## MikaTallulah

I would PM one of the moderators they should know I think.

I have seen transport postings before where people sign out for a set place to place distance.


----------



## Jingers mom

*Golden Retriever free to good home in the New Orleans area.*

I can contact my vet and ask them to check with the owner if he could help with transport


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heart O'Gold

About 2 years ago my sister and I found affordable transport for a wonderful golden named Riley from NC to our sister in IN where he has his furever home. I will try to remember the website we used. Basically people who drive and move stuff around the country will also take pets from one place to another if it's on their path. It worked well for us and Riley was well cared for. I hope you can get him!


----------



## Heart O'Gold

I googled pet transport and quite a few companies that sound good came up. We used uship. Good luck!


----------



## jealous1

My husband and I do a lot of volunteer transport and have come into contact with several transporter coordinators. Not sure where you are in Michigan but depending on route taken, might know someone who could either help coordinate or would know of a good coordinator they could recommend. If it works out and you would like to explore, pm me.


----------



## SheetsSM

I also volunteer with transport coordinators (there are screening protocols that the sending & receiving party must pass), if the pup is coming North via I65 I can log some miles (Alabama).


----------



## GoldensGirl

The GRF rescue forum has a listing of people willing to help with transport: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cases/81886-transport-volunteers-listing.html. Other resources are available through that forum. 

I have alerted them to this thread, so you can follow any response: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...066-help-grf-rescue-progress.html#post2397698.

We can move this thread if that seems appropriate. If so, please use the octagonal button to the upper right of any post and ask to have the thread moved to the rescue transport forum. 

Correction on 3/22 - should be in the Rescue Cases forum, where it has been placed now.

I hope this sweet boy finds a good home.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

*Golden Retriever free to good home in the New Orleans area.*

Is there any way we can find out 1. If this guy is truly interested in giving up
his pup; and 2. Can we see a pic of the cutie pie? It would be nice to match dusty's face with his name. I will have time at work today, so I will look at the transport list and try to map out a route from New Orleans. Does anyone know if we would be responsible to pay for gas or how that works? It's a long way from New Orleans to southeast MI!

I'm going to try not to get too excited just yet..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jealous1

If a volunteer transport can be arranged, you would not have to pay for gas. Paid transports can run from as low as $125 up and usually require Health Certificate, proof of rabies, and medical records. Some also require dog to be spayed/neutered. I looked at transport volunteer list and it looks doable if you or someone else could put together a run sheet and post. Legs are usually about 1 - 1-1/2 hours (60-75 miles) with folks being able to volunteer to drive more than one leg if they are able. Did you pm OP?. I saw where she asked for PM if someone was interested.


----------



## Capt Jack

I'm off the path by a ways but I'd help if I can.


----------



## cgriffin

I think we can all vouch for Fozziesmom, that this boy would get a great home.
I hope some pics, some magic and possible transport can be arranged.


----------



## GoldenMum

I am hoping this can work for Fozzies Mom. I am also off the path, but I volunteer 2 or 3 weekends a month for transport. I am transporting this Sunday. I provide my time, my gas, and my car. It's the least I can do to save some pups! I'll be anxiously following this thread!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Awww, thanks!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

jealous1 said:


> If a volunteer transport can be arranged, you would not have to pay for gas. Paid transports can run from as low as $125 up and usually require Health Certificate, proof of rabies, and medical records. Some also require dog to be spayed/neutered. I looked at transport volunteer list and it looks doable if you or someone else could put together a run sheet and post. Legs are usually about 1 - 1-1/2 hours (60-75 miles) with folks being able to volunteer to drive more than one leg if they are able. Did you pm OP?. I saw where she asked for PM if someone was interested.


Thanks, I just PM'd her.


----------



## Thalie

We do transport on occasions. I am in the opposite corner of Louisiana and the route will not come through my neck of the woods but if I can have an arrival city, I would be glad to work on a run sheet.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

*Golden Retriever free to good home in the New Orleans area.*

Thalie, thanks for all of your info. I think we need to first figure out if this guy is truly interested in giving up his dog. I am going to call the vets office on Monday. Thanks for all your words of encouragement.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## amy22

I don't live in an area where I could help with a transport, but I hope this works out!


----------



## Kmullen

SheetsSM said:


> I also volunteer with transport coordinators (there are screening protocols that the sending & receiving party must pass), if the pup is coming North via I65 I can log some miles (Alabama).


I am going to columbiana in 2 weeks.?! I could get the dog from NO and drive it that way.


----------



## Jingers mom

*Golden Retriever free to good home in the New Orleans area.*

I just got hold of the vet tech that told me about Dusty. She does not have a picture but she said he looks a lot my Riley. She is going to contact the man that has Dusty and get me his phone number. I can tell you that he's up to date on all his shots, healthy, and that he's a sweetie. As soon as I get more info I will post what I find out. And private message those that have inquired. I hope this goes well and that Dusty finds his forever home.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

*Golden Retriever free to good home in the New Orleans area.*

Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pshales

*Golden Retriever free to good home in the New Orleans area.*

This is so great! I wish I were on the route. 

I love how this forum supports the breed and one another.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Best of luck, hope this works out.


----------



## dogloverforlife

*Re: Golden Retriever free to good home in the New Orleans area.*

Hope you get him!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

*Golden Retriever free to good home in the New Orleans area.*

It sounds like I'm not the only one interested.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum

Keeping everything crossed that this works out, this is how I got my Skyler! She has been a blessing!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

*Golden Retriever free to good home in the New Orleans area.*

Thalie gave me a lot of information and a lot to think about, because he would be traveling a long way, and long distance rehehomings can be hard on the animal. I'm guessing that someone that lives closer might also be interested in him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

Well, good luck. If the present owner does not want to be involved in the dog's life, I would think distance is not an issue. We all have travel long distances with our Goldens and a lot of dogs travel across country to their forever homes. 
If he was meant to be yours, it will happen.


----------



## GoldenMum

Skyler came to me from Texas, and had no problem adjusting!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Well, my hubby just convinced me that this isn't the right time for us. I'd bet there are others interested in him. I'm sad about it, but I'm sure we will know when we are ready. Thank you everyone for your good thoughts.


----------



## Bentleysmom

fozziesmom said:


> Well, my hubby just convinced me that this isn't the right time for us. I'd bet there are others interested in him. I'm sad about it, but I'm sure we will know when we are ready. Thank you everyone for your good thoughts.


I'm sorry to hear that but your dog will find you when the time is right ♥


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Thanks, Joyce. That's what we're thinking too. It's not quite the right time for us.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sorry to hear this, things do work out for a reason and the way they're suppose to, we don't always see it or understand it at the time.


----------



## Dustybear

*Dusty*

:wavey:Hi, this is Arleen, Alley's Mom, from McKinney, Texas. I've been enjoying the forum and reading your posts for quite awhile and I just wanted to share some good news about Dusty. Alex, our Katrina dog, went to the Rainbow Bridge on December 24, 2012, and our house has been very lonely and empty! We had no intention of adopting so quickly, but then I read about Dusty. We got in touch with Renee to get some information about him and the vet tech connected us with the owner. We have been talking to him for five days and if everything goes as planned, we will fly to New Orleans very soon and all of us will drive home together. Dusty will have his very own castle and inground swimming pool and most importantly LOVE, HUGS AND KISSES!! As soon as we arrive home in Texas, and his paws hit the ground, Dusty will be neutered! Bill and I will keep you posted!!


----------



## GoldenMum

Sounds like both you and Dusty hit the jackpot! Congrats, and keep us posted!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

alley's mom said:


> :wavey:Hi, this is Arleen, Alley's Mom, from McKinney, Texas. I've been enjoying the forum and reading your posts for quite awhile and I just wanted to share some good news about Dusty. Alex, our Katrina dog, went to the Rainbow Bridge on December 24, 2012, and our house has been very lonely and empty! We had no intention of adopting so quickly, but then I read about Dusty. We got in touch with Renee to get some information about him and the vet tech connected us with the owner. We have been talking to him for five days and if everything goes as planned, we will fly to New Orleans very soon and all of us will drive home together. Dusty will have his very own castle and inground swimming pool and most importantly LOVE, HUGS AND KISSES!! As soon as we arrive home in Texas, and his paws hit the ground, Dusty will be neutered! Bill and I will keep you posted!!


Welcome! This sounds awesome, hope it all works out. Looking forward to your update, seeing pictures and hearing all about Dusty. He sounds like one very lucky boy.

I'm so sorry about your boy Alex.


----------



## pshales

alley's mom said:


> :wavey:Hi, this is Arleen, Alley's Mom, from McKinney, Texas. I've been enjoying the forum and reading your posts for quite awhile and I just wanted to share some good news about Dusty. Alex, our Katrina dog, went to the Rainbow Bridge on December 24, 2012, and our house has been very lonely and empty! We had no intention of adopting so quickly, but then I read about Dusty. We got in touch with Renee to get some information about him and the vet tech connected us with the owner. We have been talking to him for five days and if everything goes as planned, we will fly to New Orleans very soon and all of us will drive home together. Dusty will have his very own castle and inground swimming pool and most importantly LOVE, HUGS AND KISSES!! As soon as we arrive home in Texas, and his paws hit the ground, Dusty will be neutered! Bill and I will keep you posted!!


Awesome! Such great news!


----------



## Davidrob2

How wonderful for both you and Dusty. Can't wait to see pictures of him in, what sounds like, doggie Disneyland at your house!


----------



## Dustybear

*Dusty*

Bill and I decided we will drive both ways now to get Dusty earlier.
Can't wait-so very excited!
Thank you all for your kind words and wishes. As soon as we get pictures of our boy, you'll be the first to see them!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I am so glad to hear this!!! I can't wait to see him! So sorry about your bridge boy--I know what that's like..


----------



## amy22

Oh I am soooo excited for you all!!!


----------



## KathyL

Well, everyone got me excited now too! It's so good to read these posts. I'll be following the thread waiting for pictures and updates. Good luck and have a safe drive.


----------



## Thalie

That is awesome news. Dusty will be in heaven. Safe travels.


----------



## HolDaisy

So glad that Dusty has found his forever home, he sounds like a sweetie.

Fozzie's Mom, when the time is right Fozzie will send the perfect golden your way. We had a couple of dogs that nearly came to us but for one reason or another it didn't work out. Luckily everything fell into place and we now have Sammy. The same will happen for you very soon I just know it


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Looking forward to seeing pictures of Dusty and hearing all about him.

Travel safely.


----------



## dogloverforlife

Can't wait to see pics and hear about the journey. Safe travels!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura*

This is such wonderful news that Dusty will have a new forever home. Can't wait to see pictures of your new boy. Congratulations and safe travels.


----------



## Capt Jack

This is great!!!Please send pics & updates ASAP.Safe journey.God speed


----------



## Karen519

*Arleen*

Arleen typed out a long message to everyone and then lost it!
Arleen asked me to tell everyone that they are driving to New Orleans on April 5th and will pick him up on April 6th.
Bill and she can't wait to get him.
Arleen thanks everyone for their support!!

Here is a picture of Dusty.


----------



## Max's Dad

Sure hope it all works out!


----------



## KathyL

Oh, Dusty is really beautiful and he sure is getting a wonderful home.


----------



## dogloverforlife

Such a handsome dog!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Dusty*

From what Arleen (Alley's Mom) told me, Dusty will be living in Disneyworld!
You should see their swimming pool and he loves to swim!!


----------



## Dustybear

*Dusty's gotcha day moved up*

Just a short update on Dusty. We will be starting our journey to Folsom, La. on Thursday. We are packing for every unexpected thing that could occur. We are so excited to get Dusty home and restart our lives. I will post pictures from our I phones. Thanks for all your good wishes, especially to Karen 519 and Renee for all your help.


----------



## Karen519

*So excited*

Arleen

I am so excited for you and Dusty! We can't wait to hear about your trip and see pics of him, when you return!!
Wish I could be a fly on the wall!

I will try to give you instructions on how to post pics here from a laptop, but since I don't have a smart phone, not sure how to!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

So exciting!


----------



## Bob Dylan

This is so exciting.............I think this forum needed this, Congratulations!

Have a safe trip Arleen and Bill!


----------



## Ivyacres

This is awesome!


----------



## Drea0119

Great news, can't wait to hear an update and see pics of handsome Dusty


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Arleen and Bill*

Arleen and Bill

Please have a safe trip and I think I speak for all of us when I say we are traveling with you in spirit. Can't wait to see pics and hear all about your NEW BABY!!


----------



## KathyL

Just looking for an update on Dusty.


----------



## Karen519

*KathyL*

KathyL

It is too early. At about 9:00 A.M., Arleen and Bill will be at the vet in Louisiana to pick up Dusty, so they can then begin their trip back to TX with him and all live happily ever after.

I expect we might not hear anything until late tonight or tomorrow morning!

So excited for all of them.

Thank you JingersMom (Renee) for all of your help!


----------



## Dustybear

We made it to COVINGTON and heading to Folsom to pick up Dusty. Renee would like to meet us. So will coordinate. The Drive from Texas to La. Was 9 hours. We are off again to Folsom to pick up Dusty. I will post when I can. Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## Karen519

*Arleen*



alley's mom said:


> We made it to COVINGTON and heading to Folsom to pick up Dusty. Renee would like to meet us. So will coordinate. The Drive from Texas to La. Was 9 hours. We are off again to Folsom to pick up Dusty. I will post when I can. Thanks for your kind words.


Arleen:

So glad to hear from you. Hope you can post again once you all are safe and sound on your way back!! Kisses to Dusty!


----------



## KathyL

Thanks Karen, I didn' realize it was a 9 hour drive for them. This is just such a great post to follow


----------



## Karen519

*Kathy*

Kathy

I know I didn't realize it either-I thought it was 7 hours-still long 7 or 9 hours!
Hoping Arleen will post as soon as Renee sees Dusty and they are on their way back to Texas!


----------



## Jingers mom

I met Arlene today and she and her husband are on their way home with Dusty. A new beginning for all of them. After saying good bye to me, Dusty jumped in the car; ready for his new life and new adventures. Dusty is one sweet, love able pup. I think they will all be in love with each other by the time they get home.


----------



## Karen519

*Happy Dance*

I'm doing the Happy Dance for all of them!!:wave::wave:
I'm sure they will all love one another!
Boy, they got a late start back home, didn't they?
Won't expect to hear from Arleen until tomorrow!


----------



## KathyL

Dusty is absolutely beautiful. I might have driven to New Orleans to snatch him!!


----------



## njoyqd

Happy Happy Happy
Love it when a plan comes together!
Congratulations!


----------



## Dustybear

*Dusty is in his forever home!*

We made in back to Texas in a long 9 hours, with a stop at Petsmart to pick up Dusty's food and a few toys. New home, parents, toys and lots of love. He is a sweetie, sat on me most of the time we were in the car and he is big on kisses. He took to his new home very quickly, the previous owner kept in the garage. It didn't take 10 minutes and he was leaping up on my. bed and then on the sofa. We put some salmon oil on his food and gave him some cookies. He is very thin and his coat is sparse. This is new for us, all our pets were on a constant diet. I will keep u posted on his new life. Again thanks for the good thoughts for a great journey. Every minute we were on the road was worth it to get Dusty home. He is very much a keeper....words from my husband who thought I was nuts for doing this road trip. Pictures are on the way. Tomorrow!


----------



## GoldenMum

Welcome HOME Dusty!!!!


----------



## dborgers

I've been following this wonderful story since it was posted. Great story with a fairy tale ending. 

Congrats and hugs to all concerned. Looking forward to pictures


----------



## Dustybear

We are back in Texas and doing the happy dance. Dusty will keep his name and has found his forever home. He is such a love. Thank u for all your help. I think your vet is very special, he made us feel really welcome. We have a new crate for him, new bedding and lots of love. Thanks again,
Arleen


----------



## Dustybear

Jingers mom said:


> I met Arlene today and she and her husband are on their way home with Dusty. A new beginning for all of them. After saying good bye to me, Dusty jumped in the car; ready for his new life and new adventures. Dusty is one sweet, love able pup. I think they will all be in love with each other by the time they get home.


I posted in reply to your post and it ended up in the wrong place, sorry.


----------



## OutWest

Just now reading through the whole thread. I had deliberately not peeked earlier because the last time I did I ended up with a new dog! LOL

This is such a happy story for everybody. Can't believe they kept him in the garage...but then Bella's people kept her in the yard. . Welcome to your new life Dusty! I look forward to watching you thrive via pictures on GRF.


----------



## Jingers mom

Arlene, it was great meeting you today. I'm so happy that this all worked out so well. After I met Dusty yesterday I knew you would fall in love with him. He's a sweetie pie. I'm glad you made it home safe safe and sound with your new baby. Can't wait to see pictures of Dusty and his new home and family. Sleep well with sweet dreams.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Wonderful story, can't wait for the pics !!


----------



## PrincessDi

Anxiously awaiting pictures!! Thanks so much for giving Dusty a wonderful forever home!!


----------



## amy22

Wow! So exciting!! I can't wait for pictures too!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Another Happy ending...............Congratulations! He is sooo Cute!!


----------



## Capt Jack

Welcome home Dusty! Sweetie says"You won't believe what your new life will be like"Thanks so much for rescueing!


----------



## Karen519

*Dusty, Arleen and Bill*

*A HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to Dusty, Arleen and Bill-the NEW FAMILY!!*:wavey::wavey:

I am so happy for all of you. Another dog finds A LOVING home on GRF!!

Hope you guys can squeeze in a few pics and a little update today!

I bet Dusty is going to jump in your beautiful pool!!


----------



## drofen

Aw, I love a good love story.


----------



## KathyL

You must be exhausted. What a wonderful story with a happy ending. How sad that he was kept in a garage. Wouldn't you just love to know what is going on in his mind, he must think he died and went to heaven.


----------



## Karen519

*KathyL*

KathyL

I agree-Dusty will think he's in heaven.
Arleen showed me a pic of their swimming pool in Texas;looks like it's built into the stones/rocks. Dusty will have lots of fun!!


----------



## Karen519

*Two pictures of Dusty in his new Home*

Arleen emailed me two pictures of Dusty in his new home.
She, Bill and Dusty were watching a movie this afternoon!
Beautiful boy!


----------



## KathyL

Oh, he is just gorgeous and and look at the toys around -- a house is not a home unless you have dog things scattered around. I have a feeling he will adjust quickly, two is still young and the best is yet to come for Dusty. What a pretty yard AND I am a little jealous that they have things in bloom! I still have some snow! Also happy she is keeping his name, Dusty just sounds so Texas. Renee in Louisiana can be proud of finding Dusty his forever home.


----------



## elly

What a gorgeous boy! SOOO glad he's home now and they are all settling together. What a wonderful outcome


----------



## dogloverforlife

He is a very beautiful boy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura*

Dusty is a beautiful boy. This is such a feel good story.... I can't wait for more pictures and stories about how he's doing and how happy he is.


----------



## Thalie

Oh, I am just so glad. For him who will live the life of a very loved dog, for you who traveled far to find your new boy. What a great ending to Dusty's story.


----------



## Dustybear

*Update on Dusty*

Thanks everyone for your kind thoughts. A little up date on Dusty the gate jumper. We were upstairs watching a movie. We put a gate up so we could monitor him. We have a curved staircase and out of nowhere he jumps over the gate and lands on his feet. There he was with his cute golden face smiling at us from downstairs. We are learning to be proactive with the Dusty dog. 
We took him for a walk, he's a hoot. Never stops at a firehydrant, mailbox, or street light. He comes home and wees in the yard.....learning experience for us.
Today we were off to the vet....snip day....he came through just great, but when Dr. Melanie called me with an update on Dusty , she said he very quickly removed the E collar. He is now wearing 2 e collars and is coming home with some mood altering drugs.
He is so cute u can't get mad at him. Let 's see if I can get some pictures of this guy and post it here. It will be an interesting night!


----------



## Karen519

*Dusty*

Arleen asked that I put this picture of Dusty's first bath on-he sure
is a HANDSOME BOY!!
What E-Collar?


----------



## Max's Dad

What a handsome boy!!


----------



## KathyL

It sounds like Dusty brought along his bag of tricks! So did he jump a flight of stairs? Yikes thank God he did not hurt himself. He's a typical two year old.


----------



## amy22

Dusty is so handsome! Good luck tonight with him! Lol


----------



## Dustybear

*Dusty update*

Dusty is a great addition to our family. He has settled in quickly. He knows all the good sounds in our house...refrig opening up, cookie jar moving, my husbands car pulling into the garage. So far he has barked at the dogs on the
other side of the fence, otherwise he is quiet. Several friends came to visit and he was a love to everyone.
Thanks again for all your good thoughts,


----------



## dogloverforlife

So glad he is doing well!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Iris

This is such a great story!!! I am so happy for dusty.


----------



## Karen519

*Arleen*



alley's mom said:


> Dusty is a great addition to our family. He has settled in quickly. He knows all the good sounds in our house...refrig opening up, cookie jar moving, my husbands car pulling into the garage. So far he has barked at the dogs on the
> other side of the fence, otherwise he is quiet. Several friends came to visit and he was a love to everyone.
> Thanks again for all your good thoughts,


Arleen

All I can say is I'm SO happy you found one another!!


----------



## Jingers mom

Go Dusty!!! I knew you would have Arlene and Bill in love with you in no time. I'm so happy for all of you. I know I fell in love within two minutes of meeting you. Now you have a wonderful forever home and you've made your new mom and dad very happy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Happy*

and they lived happily ever after!
Looking forward to hearing more about Dusty!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

We need more pictures of your handsome boy-_*please....... *_

Glad to hear he's settled in so well.


----------



## pshales

This is exactly the thread I needed to read today. Thank you all for this happy ending!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dustybear

Dusty update: We. Went for a vet appt. yesterday. Dust Bear has gained 3 lbs. He is free of parasites, healing from his neuter, made lots of friends and thinks ( even when restrained) he needs to be the co pilot in the car. His hair is growing in and Dr. Melanie thinks he is perfect for our family. We did have a little set back, ear infection, but should recover from that without issues. Bill and I think garage boy, at one point in his life, was a house dog.
Our bed is his special place and he has great house manners. Tomorrow we are taking him to the park, training leash in tow, to test his recall. We will keep u posted on his adventures. 
We are just so lucky we took a chance and rescued him from his garage home.


----------



## dogloverforlife

Yay Dusty!! So glad you rescued him. Thank you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

alley's mom said:


> Dusty update: We. Went for a vet appt. yesterday. Dust Bear has gained 3 lbs. He is free of parasites, healing from his neuter, made lots of friends and thinks ( even when restrained) he needs to be the co pilot in the car. His hair is growing in and Dr. Melanie thinks he is perfect for our family. We did have a little set back, ear infection, but should recover from that without issues. Bill and I think garage boy, at one point in his life, was a house dog.
> Our bed is his special place and he has great house manners. Tomorrow we are taking him to the park, training leash in tow, to test his recall. We will keep u posted on his adventures.
> We are just so lucky we took a chance and rescued him from his garage home.


Dusty is a diamond in the rough-so glad you took a chance on this boy. You just never know, sometimes you get very lucky such as you did with Dusty.

I took a big chance on a young Golden boy I adopted two years ago from my County H.S. after I lost my bridge boy. I spent maybe 30 minutes at the most with him. My girl is a former breeder girl that was not socialized, had been abused both physically and verbally, she needed to be with another dog ASAP. She was very close to my bridge boy and I knew I needed to find a boy that was gentle and well adjusted. He's worked out great and they get along very well. 

I often think how great it would be if they could tell us their story in words, they often do in body language. It sure would make it so much easier to help them with the transistion.

So glad to hear Dusty is doing so well, hope his ear infection clears up quickly.

Have fun at the park today!

BTW: I'm still waiting for more pictures of your handsome boy Dusty....


----------



## KathyL

So happy to see how well Dusty is doing. Isn't it amazing how sometimes the glove just fits and it's a match made to be. When I "adopted" Harley, I wasn't really sure about him. I had the blond goldens before and he was more short haired darker gold. I completely fell in love with him -- his personality, intelligence and easy care coat. You have so much love to give Dusty and he will flourish.


----------



## Karen519

*Arleen*



alley's mom said:


> Dusty update: We. Went for a vet appt. yesterday. Dust Bear has gained 3 lbs. He is free of parasites, healing from his neuter, made lots of friends and thinks ( even when restrained) he needs to be the co pilot in the car. His hair is growing in and Dr. Melanie thinks he is perfect for our family. We did have a little set back, ear infection, but should recover from that without issues. Bill and I think garage boy, at one point in his life, was a house dog.
> Our bed is his special place and he has great house manners. Tomorrow we are taking him to the park, training leash in tow, to test his recall. We will keep u posted on his adventures.
> We are just so lucky we took a chance and rescued him from his garage home.


I would say that you and Dusty are the PERFECT MATCH!!


----------



## Dustybear

*Dusty update*

We had an insane week with DB. We went to the new dog park. DB had the time of his life. We failed at Petsmart, we had to leave quickly, too many scents. He was wild. Bought Dusty anis own restraint, he can't be the co pilot anymore.
We decided to take the crate down, since the bed is his comfort zone, and I started piling things on it. I am surprised he hasn't lifted his leg on it.
Monday night DB stopped eating, even cookies. He was in and out of the house all night. He was drinking water, so we thought nothing of it, until he had an accident in our bathroom. We checked outside this morning and it looked like a poo mind field. I made some rice and chicken broth for him and he wouldn't touch it, then I made a vet appoint. And off we went. He did great, sucked up to everyone, then got on the scale. He lost 3 lbs, to made a long story short, Dusty is a picky eater, likes vet perscription food over Blue. We will be buying our food at the vet from now on. The staff gave him some wet food and he gobbled it up.
Everyone at the vet knew my Alley and were wondering who was the lucky one to fill his big paws, they gave DB a thumbs up and were thrilled he was a rescue. He gave kisses to everyone, is a ham, sick or not, just a love. Sorry no pix yet, should have the camera this weekend.


----------



## KathyL

Oh poor Dusty. Maybe he was just over excited from all the new things. I had to laugh about your Pet Smart visit. There was no way I could ever take Harley to the Pet Store. I did a couple of times and he was just too big for the store I bought his things at, he barely fit through the tiny aisles and his tail was sweeping things all over.


----------



## Dustybear

Karen so sorry for your loss of your dear Harley.
My Alley was a big boy and was always stealing balls at the store. 
Dusty just got wild and we left. We will try again during the week.
We are just learning about him, and for a puppy he is doing great, he is starved for human contact. We give him all we got!!


----------



## Karen519

*Arleen*



alley's mom said:


> We had an insane week with DB. We went to the new dog park. DB had the time of his life. We failed at Petsmart, we had to leave quickly, too many scents. He was wild. Bought Dusty anis own restraint, he can't be the co pilot anymore.
> We decided to take the crate down, since the bed is his comfort zone, and I started piling things on it. I am surprised he hasn't lifted his leg on it.
> Monday night DB stopped eating, even cookies. He was in and out of the house all night. He was drinking water, so we thought nothing of it, until he had an accident in our bathroom. We checked outside this morning and it looked like a poo mind field. I made some rice and chicken broth for him and he wouldn't touch it, then I made a vet appoint. And off we went. He did great, sucked up to everyone, then got on the scale. He lost 3 lbs, to made a long story short, Dusty is a picky eater, likes vet perscription food over Blue. We will be buying our food at the vet from now on. The staff gave him some wet food and he gobbled it up.
> Everyone at the vet knew my Alley and were wondering who was the lucky one to fill his big paws, they gave DB a thumbs up and were thrilled he was a rescue. He gave kisses to everyone, is a ham, sick or not, just a love. Sorry no pix yet, should have the camera this weekend.


Arleen: Hope that Dusty's tummy is better and sticking with the food at the vet might help his tummy.

We had Tonka in the pet store once, the day we picked him up in Kentucky, to buy him a collar/leash and toy. I've never taken him back to a pet store, nor Tucker. I think it would be crazy in the store, especially with Tucker!


----------



## Karen519

*Dusty*

Here's a picture of Dusty and his puppy that him Mom, Arleen, just sent me.
Isn't he adorable!


----------



## Jingers mom

Dustys looking good, happy and at home. He's such a sweet sweet boy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dustybear

*Dusty ate a whole cooked chicken*

The phone rang, I turned around and our dinner was missing. I hear crunch, crunch and there was my almost perfect pup under the table with a few bites left. I snatched the remains and called his vet. At this point I am crazy with fear. She told me to feed him a can of wet food mixed with 2 tablespoons of Metamucil. I called my friend to check her supply, none available. We send her nephew on a mission to buy some, lucky for us he wasn't embarrassed. 
We forced fed him some with wet food and now we wait and pray for poop.
I will stay up with him if need be. I am so concerned about the bones puncturing something. Any other hints on how to help him would be welcome.
He is really such a sweet boy.


----------



## dborgers

Being no stranger to a golden boy, um, helping himself to dinners, I'd guess he'll be fine.

Andy grabbed my birthday cake a couple years ago ... 3" toothpicks with candles that spelled out "Happy Birthday" and all.

Our vet said to give him a slice of bread spread with Vasoline to help lubricate the toothpicks, and said the stomach acid would break down the toothpicks. We watched him poop for a couple days. No sign of them and no problems.

Dusty is a beautiful boy. I love stories where good boys like him get great homes with people like you.


----------



## mainegirl

My sandy (avatar) was 10 y.o when she stole a whole Boston market chicken. Called the vet and they said to feed her 4-5 bread slices. All went well and Sandy thought it was dessert!!!
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## Dustybear

*Dusty ate the chickeni*

Thanks for the hints about the bread. Bread and butter are on my list.
I blame myself for Forgetting he's only a baby. He had a great day swimming, 
A bath, play date, zoomies, etc. I hope this passes and we have a great day tomorrow.


----------



## dborgers

Is he licking his chops? 

Aw, it's impossible to get mad at a dog who sees an opportunity and seizes it. Funniest food event at our house besides the birthday cake incident was a few years ago when I sat down to eat dinner and my plate wasn't there. Heard some commotion by the back door and went to investigate. There was Andy, plate perfectly horizontal in his mouth, not a drop spilled, trying to figure out how to get it through the dog door. Then there were the bags of food I'd just brought home for recording clients that were little more than wrappers when I went back in, etc etc etc.

BTW, those toothpicks on the birthday cake were the long fat ones. 5", not 3". Sharp, wood, pointy. It all turned out OK. 

Bread and butter (or Vasoline) should help coat the pieces of bones. You'll probably be just fine. Bet he thought he'd landed in heaven!! And you have a funny story to tell in the future. Now that Andy's gone I frequently think of all the funny things he did. He was never a counter surfer but sure took full advantage when something was left right at his level as though manna from Heaven LOL

All the best. I'm sure it'll be OK


----------



## KathyL

Oh poor Dusty. I was just thinking about him the past week or so. I love the picture Karen posted of him on the bed. He is absolutely gorgeous. I can't tell you how many times I was just going to eat when the phone rang and I would put the plate in the fridge. Harley was very tall and able to take things off the counter without even jumping. And I still think about my Mikey eating a whole plate of xmas spritz cookies. I went downstairs to take out a load of wash and heard him coughing and came running up worried what had happened and he had green sugar sprinkles all over his face! About 12-16 cookies just scarfed in a few minutes. 

I hope Dusty is OK -- let us know.


----------



## dborgers

> ... and he had green sugar sprinkles all over his face!


I laughed out loud at that. Awww


----------



## ginab

One night my girl ate most of a chicken carcass out of the trash as we sat in the other room. Living in Germany at the time we took her too our emergency vet, they x-rayed her belly and determined that it would probably pass w/o problems. The vet recommended bread too, but also sauerkraut! We didn't have any on hand, but apparently it's suppose to wrap around the bones and ease them out of your dog.


----------



## Dustybear

I just talked to his vet. Her words, not mine, we are not out of the woods yet. He is acting normal and loves bread and butter. Fyi only buy the white metamucil, the orange turns dogs off,or ask more question. Live and learn. We had 1 poo and no blood, thank god. We have pet insurance if we need to go to the ER......today will be good!!!!!! Thanks for all your storiesthey made me think and laugh. Will keep u updated. Dusty says he loves u all.


----------



## dborgers

And we love Dusty right back


----------



## MercyMom

Wow! I can't believe I missed this story! I'm so glad to see that Dusty is settling just fine in his new home.


----------



## Zuca's mom

Praying for Dusty. Such a beautiful rescue story. They are so much like babies. We'd had Zuca less than a week when she swallowed a small loofah facial sponge. Had to give her hydrogen peroxide to induce vomiting per the vet's instructions. That was scary and made me realize you have to watch them just like you do babies. Even now she will eat paper and other non food items. Keep us posted!


----------



## OutWest

Tucker said to tell you that he got a message from Dusty... He says that a couple hot dogs on the Fourth will help move the bones right along.


----------



## Dustybear

I love it! I have been making him wet dog food burgers On buttered buns. Next I' ll try Metamucil with. Velveta and wet dog food. I hope at some point we get a big bang and we can return to our lives. Tucker I hope your mom gives u a real h dog with Dusty's name on it. Have fun be safe.


----------



## Dustybear

*Dusty update*

Dusty, my sweet baby, has been very busy the past few weeks. We sailed past the chicken stealing incident, We thought! We made a visit to his original vet just to be' on the safe side. She took x rays and discovered the remments of ch.bns., no problems. He had colitis, medicine required. The worst part, she took a fecal and he had hookworms, tape worms and needed more meds. He has recovered nicely and he is at a healthy weight. A week later he finds an old baseball eats the leather cover, one minute it was whole the next he had a naked ball.. I spent the night at the emergency vet.
I brought home the leather cover, cleaned and still in one blob. Had to prove my sanity to my hiusband. Still no regrets about adopting him. I would do it again. He is family, loves everyone, and is a keeper.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Gotta laugh! Dusty found the right mom!


----------



## *Laura*

Dusty you are a rascal....your stories make me smile


----------



## OutWest

Thanks for the update. Glad that Dusty is keeping everyone on their toes. Just hope the baseball wasn't some valuable signed artifact or something...


----------



## Dustybear

No, nothing special. A ball he found at the park. My husband gave it to him, I took it away. Hubby gave it back, I spent the night at the ER with my sweetie. Love the husband that goes to sleep as I sit waiting @ the ER.


----------



## Mayve

Just read through this now...not sure how I missed it earlier. Thankyou for loving this boy and giving him an awesome home....sounds like he is a perfect fit..lol! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL

Oh Dusty, I have to agree with whoever it was that said you lucked out with your new home. It really hasn't been all that long since he has been in his new home and things will happen. He does sound like a handful and you have to watch him like a hawk.


----------

